# Play before you die!!!!!



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

What would be your Top 5 courses to play before you die?

Mine would be;

1: TPC Sawgrass
2: St Andrews
3: Loch Lomond
4: Pebble Beach
5: Sun City


----------



## Ashers (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine would have to be...


1. Archerfield Dirleton/Fidra
2. The Blessings
3. Victoria National
4. St. Andrews
5. Schenley Park


----------



## PowerPenguin (Dec 5, 2006)

1) Augusta
2) Cape Kidnappers
3) Old Course SA
4) TPC Sawgrass (just for the 17th)
5) :dunno: 

Dave


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

In the United States...
1. Augusta National
2. Pine Valley
3. Pebble Beach
4. Merion Cricket Club
5. Southern Hills

Overseas, or otherwise...
1. St. Andrews, Old Course
2. Carnoustie
3. Royal Montreal
4. St. Andrews, Eden
5. Ballybunion, or however you spell it...

I could just go on and on...

Keep me on life support so I can play more...


----------

